# Shopping for your trail partner 101



## Shelbye720 (Jul 17, 2019)

I am going to be finally looking for my next trail riding partner. I had briefly taken a break from horses after a long series of unfortunate horse owning experience. (Lost 1 to a shattered coffin bone, lost another to osteomyelitis, and the 3rd sold on due to training/rearing issues I didn’t feel equipped to handle alone). 3 horses in 4-5 years and I HATE horse shopping. In the meantime I’ve been taking lessons at a barn for my horse fix and have gotten my confidence and love to ride back. I would consider myself an intermediate rider.

I need this next horse to work out long term before I feel defeated at ever owning again. There’s not much I can do about a future injury while shopping, but I know I can be preemptive in avoiding being taken for misrepresented training, habits, etc. After purchasing so many horses I just can’t believe the things sellers have tried to pawn off as “perfect”. For instance the 10 yr old horse with no teeth. Seriously nothing but nubs throughout. Had I not known to look at the teeth I wouldn’t have discovered the horse had something going on to cause that. The “wind sucking” horse in the barbed wire fence caught by chance, or the seasoned trail horse whom also bolts at the sight of a rabbit in a new unfamiliar place , or worse rears. Horse sellers can be some of the most dishonest people, while others are saints but you just never know. I pass on anything “cheap” because usually if it sounds too good, it is.

What are everyone’s tips when looking at purchasing a trail horse!? Are there certain things you’ve said to get them talking? Specific exercises you put the horse through?How do you go about trying to uncover any bad vices? Tell me your horse buying experiences and what you’ve learned please! I usually look the horse over for anything “weird” such as scars/swelling etc,, walk around and play with on the ground, then have owner tack and get on first to quietly observe subtle reactions and how they move. If so far so good THEN I get on.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

You will get a PPE, right? Sorry if it's obvious, but I didn't see that in what you said.

Try to find a horse that you can get on a trial period (probably not most sellers would do this, but it doesn't hurt to try), and then take it to a bunch of new places and see how it does.


----------



## Shelbye720 (Jul 17, 2019)

ACinATX said:


> You will get a PPE, right? Sorry if it's obvious, but I didn't see that in what you said.


I have, and I have not. Although I know you always should, I suppose it just depends on how comfortable the situation feels and the horse itself. For instance I actually knew the background of my first horse through an acquaintance and although something *could have developed that nobody was aware of yet, I felt it not necessary. Oddly enough the one that I did have one on is the one that came down with osteomyelitis less than a year later. I suppose some things just can’t be predicted


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

It always breaks my heart when people have bad luck with horses. It breaks my heart that horse people are so freaking dishonest. One of the reasons I have 10 horses right now? The buyers can be dishonest, too, and these horses are my life. Anyway.....Here is the truth....Please laugh until you cry...it is not meant to be negative. 

”Horses wake up every day thinking TWO things...
1) What am I going to eat?
2) How am I going to KILL myself?”

This giant animal has a brain the size of a walnut, intellect of a 3 year old, and ZERO will to live. 

Get a vet check, post the photos of the prospective horse here, get your trainer to go with, but be SURE you know the trainer’s motive ($$$) BEFORE you go, so that you can keep that in perspective, and find someone else with unemotional attachment And discernment Who knows horses to look at the horse IN PERSON.


----------



## Shelbye720 (Jul 17, 2019)

greentree said:


> ”Horses wake up every day thinking TWO things...
> 1) What am I going to eat?
> 2) How am I going to KILL myself?”


THIS! I can honestly say I very well may have more experience in doctoring injuries than actually riding. Broken bones, abscesses, puncture wounds gone awry, osteomyelitis. I will choose to see it as making me a better and more experienced horse person. Although I’d be okay having some time off from such haha


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

I am sorry you had such a bad run.

I was very much a novice when I bought my first (and only) horse. Also I live in a non-horsey country so horses for sale aren’t exactly thick on the ground and there is very little to choose from. On top of it, it’s a rather poor country so people selling horses usually try to swindle the buyers.

So I went to a commercial trail riding outfit as a paying client and didn’t tell them I was looking to buy. I rode with them six or seven times, spent some time at their yard and got to know the people, chatted to them about the horses (especially the kids, they have no filter) and when I was sure that I chose the right horse, rode her a few more times. Then I made an offer they couldn’t refuse and bought her. I paid about 2.5 of the market value for her but it was more than worth it for me. Also, I went shopping in autumn so it was easier for the owner to part with her.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

My favorite, and most sure way to get a decent trail horse is to buy from someone I know. Or at least the friend of a friend. Then you have some background on the horse and then will likely be honest with you. The only problem with that is that I don't know too many people because I'm not real social so that makes it hard. If I know horse owners in my area I try to let them I am looking for a horse (if I am).

But, of course that really limits your options and there may not be any horses, or decent horses, for sale. My first horse, bought when I was a teenager, we found in a newspaper ad. He actually worked out great! None of my family new much of anything about horses, but my dad said he felt like the people were honest. Lacking horse experience, trying to find honest sellers might be the best bet.

But yes, it's really hard. I once bought two horses that came together and I test rode each one, with the seller riding the other. I was dreaming of a Paint and one of the horses was a 10 yr old Paint. The supposed reason for selling is that they were getting out of horses completely and wanted to sell both, with all the tack and supplies. The second horse was in his 20's and the owners were older as well so that seemed plausible. What I didn't know, and was too dumb to realize was that the horses had ONLY been ridden together and would not separate! So I couldn't ride each horse individually. The Paint would have tantrums and rear if we tried to leave her buddy. The 20 year old wasn't safe either, my Dad rode him and he flipped over backwards with my Dad (Dad was fine). So......that was like the worst horse buying experience of my life. 

I ended up selling them for next to nothing.

We lost a chunk of money but the mental anguish and loss of my confidence was the worst part. I was pretty scared to ride after that.

So yeah, that's my horse buying nightmare.

Now I am pretty much afraid to buy from anyone I don't know.

Trial periods are great if you can get one. I got a two week trial on a horse one time and did everything with him I could think of........rode him alone, cantered him, rode with others, trailered him out, etc. If I can send him back at any time, I might as well find out what he will do and not do, right? I knew after a week I wanted him and he was the perfect horse for me. He ended up being the best horse I've ever had. But I don't think a lot of sellers want to do trials and I can understand why. But I bought the horse I had on trial right after the other incident and without the trial period and the wonderful horse he turned out to be, I don't know if I would have ever got my confidence back.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

If a trial isn't possible, then I at least would want to test ride the horse on a trail. The last horse I bought, the sellers were open to multiple test rides, so I rode the first time in an arena, the second time for about 30 minutes on trails. I can understand a seller not wanting to allow you to test ride solo, so that might limit your ability to understand how the horse would do without a familiar buddy, but at least going out with the seller will give you a sense of how the horse does "in the real world."


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

I have no bad horse buying experiences; my first two horses were gifts; the other two I bought from a friend, so she was straight up honest with me. The one I bought as a 2 yo who had been started; the other a yearling. The 2 yo I tried to get input from my trainer who was on vacation; I couldn't get a hold of him. I went up to see her, saw her being caught and saddled, moved in the round pen & my friend got on and rode her. Another friend who was there got on and rode her. Then I got on and rode her. She was a nice mover.  I bought her later, when my friend called and said someone from my area was coming to pick up a horse and could bring the filly to me, if I wanted her. So I said yes, LOL. The yearling, I went to see the horse move and see her demeanor and took lots of pix that I sent to my trainer. He gave me his opinion and on thinking of it, I went up and got her. 

Granted I compete on my horses (which is why I got them young), but I also trail ride on them. They have to be quiet on the trail and go out with no problems. Obviously with horses so young, they get trained to go out on the trail & used to it quickly (I would pony the yearling on my mare out on the trail). 

However, regardless of what you want to do with a horse, to look for an older already trained trail horse, to hedge bets of getting a horse that is the forever horse if I was going on general market to buy I would (1) definitely have a PPE done and (2) take someone with me who (a) has more horse experience than I do (like a trainer) (b) who knows me and my riding level and (c) who can assess the horse's general training (who will get on and ride the horse), demeanor & compatibility to me. Seems like a PITA but if you've had bad experiences in the past finding & assessing prospects, this will stack the deck in your favor -that 3rd set of eyes of someone who knows you and your skills can be invaluable.

Good luck in your search. Good horses are out there; they just, sometimes, take time to uncover.


----------



## Shelbye720 (Jul 17, 2019)

it’s encouraging to hear you got your confidence back @trailhorserider ! I’m learning no matter how experienced you are, and how good of a rider, that it does not take much for a bad incident to destroy the love of riding, and replace it with anxiety. A good horse makes all the difference. Sure things will happen, but when you trust each other it simply becomes a learning experience instead of fear of god experience! I so want that again with a horse.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

We are vulnerable when looking to buy someone else's cast-off as those being sold are...
Word of mouth is a wonderful way to discover a horse...
Someone knows someone....
A vet or farrier reference of such and so has a ....
Feed stores, people talk and others listen gives you the gossip often times...
Get in a riding group and put the word out you are looking for....

Rescues, sorry..no. 
They take in, rehab and re-home but often do not know what a animal is like unless they keep them for a very long time and that is not the purpose of turning over to make room for the next needing rescue...

I lucked out for one of mine came to me via my dogs vet office staff...they knew of and made a phone call and taking a deep breath I took home a wonderful horse needing some weight and lots of love...he was worth a fortune his temperament all by itself..and he rode too!
Another found in a field, going to be "thrown away" at the killer sale and owner did not care what happened to so I took him home...he still lives with me today. 
One heck of a trail horse, but right rider he is a dynamo of go and get gone fast. 
He jumps, does 2nd level dressage, will lead, follow or be in the middle of any pack of horses anyplace, anytime, anywhere and is just absolutely unflappable safe!

But a reference from someone...if you trust that person and their ideals of what make a nice horse.... 
Often they know "the dirt" of background too if you just ask..
That is where I would begin...
🐴...


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

horselovinguy said:


> But a reference from someone...if you trust that person and their ideals of what make a nice horse.... Often they know "the dirt" of background too if you just ask..


2nd this ... this is invaluable too!

Also, don't be afraid to ask blunt questions - your safety is important. So ask if the horse has any vices and then followup with specific question like "no bucking?" "no bolting?" etc. It's always possible, of course, that they will lie, but If a seller gets upset with upfront questions, I'd pass.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

In your case, the PPE needs to include x-rays, since you seem drawn to horses with bone issues

I have no suggestions as I am the one who used to bring anything home, make sure it had a good "whoa" on it, then head for the woods

That means I think @Horsef has a capital idea regarding visiting a commercial riding outfit, if there is one within 100 miles of you. Granted you may have to haul a horse 100 miles home but you are looking for a lifetime partner

When you do find the horse you hope is The One, do NOT use the owner's vet service for the PPE. Find an unbiased clinic that is not friendly with the owners.

Yes, Fall is the cheapest time to find a horse. One of my two remaining horses was part of a winter herd reduction. I managed to get $400 knocked off the asking price. It was tough because he is a Tennessee Walker with that champagne-smooth running walk people lust after. The father told the adult daughter "someone has to go". I had an unnamed cashier's check that was supposed to be for a horse somewhere else, and they accepted it That was 24 years ago and his 26 year old self is still here

Best wishes in your hunt


----------



## charrorider (Sep 23, 2012)

Generally speaking, I think the odds of finding an honest horse seller are best with a horse dealer. Most of them recognize they can't afford a bad reputation and at the very least won't sell a dangerous horse, one that is going to rear at the sight of a rabbit, etc. Try to get a reading on the seller. On a social network, I met a man who trained trail horses and lived in a neighboring town. His father and grandfather had been horse trainers. He was a high school science teacher and trained trail horses on the side. He always said, he didn't sell a horse as a "trail horse" unless he had 300 trail miles under saddle in him. So that's one question you should ask, "how much experience does the horse have?" Having said that, my last 3 horses have come from abusive situations or adopted from shelters. Two of them have turned pretty good. The third isn't broke, yet.


----------



## Shelbye720 (Jul 17, 2019)

charrorider said:


> Generally speaking, I think the odds of finding an honest horse seller are best with a horse dealer.


that’s actually an interesting perspective. I always tended to shy away from known dealers, assuming being career horse people that they would say anything you wanted to hear to make the sale.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

I’ve known quite few horse dealers in my life.

Some you knew they were lying because their lips were moving.

Others you knew were straight shooters and doing their best to find a person the right horse.

Thats when it pays to know what other horsemen think of that person and if that person has had repeat buyers or buyers would recommend him or her

The other side of the “all horse dealers are bad” coin is the buyer. There are buyers with very unrealistic expectations. They want a real life merry-go-round horse that never does anything wrong and when it does, it’s somehow the dealer or Seller’s fault. 

Perish the thought it was the perfect new owner who messed up. That’s why @greentree has ten horses and that’s part of why I stopped rehabbing horses and finding good homes for them —— I ran out of good homes.

I have always subscribed to “if it has a heart and pumps blood, it’s unpredictable”. That applies to ANY critter we bring into our lives But they probably make a lot less mistakes in their interaction with humans, than we do with them


----------



## fireandicehorse (Nov 21, 2020)

Shelbye720 said:


> I am going to be finally looking for my next trail riding partner. I had briefly taken a break from horses after a long series of unfortunate horse owning experience. (Lost 1 to a shattered coffin bone, lost another to osteomyelitis, and the 3rd sold on due to training/rearing issues I didn’t feel equipped to handle alone). 3 horses in 4-5 years and I HATE horse shopping. In the meantime I’ve been taking lessons at a barn for my horse fix and have gotten my confidence and love to ride back. I would consider myself an intermediate rider.
> 
> I need this next horse to work out long term before I feel defeated at ever owning again. There’s not much I can do about a future injury while shopping, but I know I can be preemptive in avoiding being taken for misrepresented training, habits, etc. After purchasing so many horses I just can’t believe the things sellers have tried to pawn off as “perfect”. For instance the 10 yr old horse with no teeth. Seriously nothing but nubs throughout. Had I not known to look at the teeth I wouldn’t have discovered the horse had something going on to cause that. The “wind sucking” horse in the barbed wire fence caught by chance, or the seasoned trail horse whom also bolts at the sight of a rabbit in a new unfamiliar place , or worse rears. Horse sellers can be some of the most dishonest people, while others are saints but you just never know. I pass on anything “cheap” because usually if it sounds too good, it is.
> 
> What are everyone’s tips when looking at purchasing a trail horse!? Are there certain things you’ve said to get them talking? Specific exercises you put the horse through?How do you go about trying to uncover any bad vices? Tell me your horse buying experiences and what you’ve learned please! I usually look the horse over for anything “weird” such as scars/swelling etc,, walk around and play with on the ground, then have owner tack and get on first to quietly observe subtle reactions and how they move. If so far so good THEN I get on.


Personally, I think there is no better breed for trail riding than the Icelandic horse. They are reliable, tough, sturdy, intelligent, affectionate, smooth, forward, surefooted, and cheerful horses with lots of stamina that are also small enough to slip under low hanging branches. In terms of purchasing a horse, I think just use your common sense and go take the horse out on trails yourself a few times. You may also be able to lease the horse first if it is near you so you can really get to know the horse and see what you are getting yourself into.


----------

